# Fixing your own problems



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Every now and then you can get a break and figure out what you are doing wrong, without the instructor having to be visited!

I have been struggling with consistant acuracy from the tee for a while and approach shots for that matter, generally speaking my weak shot is a high and right..

I read through someones post on here relating to pre-shot routine and from that altered my set up.

Before I used to pick a target in front of me, address the ball using the club head then letting the feet fall in line....not good.

Now after I have my target line I set my feet and shoulders at the target and then address the club head. The difference is amazing.

Sometimes something so simple can have the biggest effect.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

It is nice when you can fix your own problems. I'm self taught (never had a lesson), so I have to do that all the time LOL
My set up is copied from Jack's. I pick a spot about 3 feet in front of my ball, in line with my target, and draw an imaginary line through it to my ball. I then set the club face to that spot, and align my feet and shoulders parallel to that imaginary line (I actually visualize a line). What ever works for you is the way to do it


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

I myself am self taught and have struggled with consistent accuracy from the tee box as well but it really sucks cause I'm only 14 and shoot in the mid to low 80's. If i could only keep the ball in the short grass most of the time I probably could average in the high 70's which is really good for a kid my age.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

fitz-uk said:


> Every now and then you can get a break and figure out what you are doing wrong, without the instructor having to be visited!
> 
> I have been struggling with consistant acuracy from the tee for a while and approach shots for that matter, generally speaking my weak shot is a high and right..
> 
> ...



That is EXACTLY what I do!! Glad it workd for you! SOmetimes just making sure that you are lined up properly, makes the hugest difference is your ballstriking. I know I used to line up a bit crooked..and i wondered why I hie slices! Now I do what you do, and I now hit a slight draw! This game is silly, isn't it??:laugh:


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

when your swinging well you should actually have a slight draw on your ball ...not a big one but like a 2 yard draw...its this way cuz you come from the inside to hit the ball so you will get a lil right to left draw spin just a tad tho...

golfkid...if i were you ..begin trying to hit the ball longer since your still young ...develop a good strong swing...accuracy comes from practice and hard work and will eventually come when you dedicate yourself to it...so get a strong swing begin teaching yourself a powerful swing..and accuracy will come when you get older...but while you are having problems with accuracy you'll become good at recovery and chipping and putting which is a good thing.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

300Yards said:


> That is EXACTLY what I do!! Glad it workd for you! SOmetimes just making sure that you are lined up properly, makes the hugest difference is your ballstriking. I know I used to line up a bit crooked..and i wondered why I hie slices! Now I do what you do, and I now hit a slight draw! This game is silly, isn't it??:laugh:


It has made a huge difference, and yes I have gone from cutting across the ball, back to hitting nice high draws.

Also, find I am getting a much better connection with the ball as well.

I find this helps with the shot I am trying to play. Once I am confident that my feet are in the right position at address, I can then concentrate on my takeaway to ensure the shape I am after.

Its a wicked mistress this golf game!


----------

